# More backdoor gun control



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is only part of an email I got from the Liberty Council today. Obama keeps looking for ways to circumvent congress and the constitution, and we keep letting him do it.



> If President Obama has his way, buying ammunition for weapons protected by the Second Amendment could get increasingly difficult.
> 
> The EPA has targeted the Doe Run Company, the only remaining primary lead smelter in the United States. The EPA's stringent regulations (some would say absurdly stringent) would have caused the company to shell out more than $100 million to comply - or shut down. The Herculaneum, Missouri, company, operating since 1892, has reluctantly chosen to shut down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another great way to help out with JOBS. uke:

Lets ship more things over seas. People just don't get it.

That is added on top of the gun control issue.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

This factory shutting down will have zero effect on ammunition. Bullets are manufactured from recycled lead. Most of which comes from car batteries, which have a 98% recycle rate. Do some reading people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Professor.... What about the Jobs that will be lost???

I thought the goal is to keep jobs in the USA and keep Citizens employed?? Putting strict regulations on industry never helps.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Professor: The lead for the batteries came from primary smelters.
With the closure of the last US smelter, all primary lead will be imported. This will come from countries having less environmental protection standards than were applied in this country. So the administration has effectively shifted the burden to third world countries. One might argue this amounts to environmental racism.

The NIMBY (not in my back yard) are not true environmentalists. They are cultural bigots. A true environmentalist will accept the consequences of consumption/production or do without. That standard should apply to dams, coal power plants, nuclear plants or windmills.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oldfireguy good to see a brain put to work. Very good points.



> This factory shutting down will have zero effect on ammunition. Bullets are manufactured from recycled lead. Most of which comes from car batteries, which have a 98% recycle rate. Do some reading people.


I read, but you have to think too. So they make ammo from recycled lead. The hard cast that I purchase actually brings that up and guarantees they use virgin lead and no recycling at all. They don't want an alloy they are unsure of. When you purchase lead for casting it has a guarantee. Battery lead is one thing they want to stay away from. They warn about battery lead for casting. I don't remember what the problem is, but they specifically mention not to use it for muzzleloader bullets.

So if they did use recycled batteries (which I don't think a reputable ammo company does) I am bettering that lead goes back into batteries again. If it doesn't get ready for the price of batteries to double. I will bet ammo doubles from it's current price also.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Most lead has been imported for the last 10 years.
Jobs come and go every day. Obamalongadingdong didn't suddenly order the plant closed. They have been battling the EPA since the mid 2000's in regards to the scrubbers.

As far as bullet lead sources, I'm simply going by what major ammo companies have stated; that their lead comes from secondary plants (recycled lead). Ammo isn't going to double because this one primary plant closed. Ammo is going to double because the doomsday mouth breathers keep regurgitating the same myths. "oh DHS bought up all the ammo, is stocking body bags, and had surplus M1 Abrams Tanks." "Oh Obama is secretly positioning muslims throughout the administration and has Bin Laden cryogenically frozen to help him take over the country." FTS. I travel around and sit in these small town cafes for lunch and the bigotry, rumor mongering, and downright ignorance is crazy in the upper midwest. I don't like the direction the country is going, but I damn well don't sit and accuse others for the problems. We all have a stake in what's going on. Everybody is so busy picking sides and accusing the other side for any little issue, that nothing ever gets fixed. By the way, I bought LEAD FREE .22 ammo for .09 cents a round today for 500 rounds. Just as cheap as it has been for 2 years. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I bought LEAD FREE .22 ammo


I guess I wasn't aware anyone was making that. If lead free I would guess copper like the Barnes X bullet, but that can't be right because it would be much more expensive. Please fill me in. As far as price for the past two years that's not a very good measure. Many of my boxes of 500 say $8.88, and are pre Obama. Surely your not suggesting he is not anti firearms and anti second amendment?? No, I'm sure your more realistic than that.



> Ammo isn't going to double because this one primary plant closed. Ammo is going to double because the doomsday mouth breathers keep regurgitating the same myths.


We all know the mouth breathing left has been trying to outlaw lead through the EPA for years in an attempt at ammo control. They wanted to outlaw lead sinkers, and other lead products. Their main goal is ammo. Look at California for example.



> I travel around and sit in these small town cafes for lunch and the bigotry, rumor mongering, and downright ignorance is crazy in the upper midwest.


Good for you. I have traveled through New York, Boston, etc and I can find examples of just as crazy people on the left as you can find on the right. Mouth breathing idiots are not restricted to either party. It would appear you think so. The left is not the intellectual giants they think they are. As a matter of fact if I had to give a blue ribbon for intellectual capability I would have to give it to the right. Seriously. I have seen statements stupid beyond belief much as your examples. Remember the old Bush lied and people died. Chant of fools. Ignorance, partisanship, and downright stupidity is not restricted to either party.

By the way I only used the term mouth breathers because you did. Don't be to sure some of those statements those ignorant people were making are all wrong. I'm not saying they are right, but I am saying perhaps your to sure of your opinion.

Professor don't listen to your heart, listen to the evidence. Remember Fast and Furious, are you familiar with the United Nations firearms treaty? This has been going on for years. Do you remember Ted Kennedy introducing a bill proposing 1000% tax on ammo? I remember it. Liberal politician salivate every time there is a shooting like Sandy Hook. Bill Clinton beat the ambulances to the National Zoo in DC when they had a shooting. Liberals are a quandary. They will kill the unborn, but not spank a brat. They will disarm the innocent, but hesitate to punish the guilty. They just don't get it.


----------

